# Shooting stick



## davholla (Apr 22, 2017)

I often travel by public transport to places where I take photos and weight is a major factor.  So I am thinking of getting a shooting stick as a light weight support for macro photos, any ideas?
It is lighter than my MPE lens so won't make much of a difference
Nitehawk Adjustable Telescopic Hunting/Shooting Air Rifle Bipod Walking Stick: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 22, 2017)

Most photogs would use a monopod.

Amazon.co.uk: monopod: Electronics & Photo


----------



## Derrel (Apr 22, 2017)

Looking at it, I think that a telescoping bipod of this type WOULD offer a fair degree of camera support, and at a low,low price! I think it might be better than a monopod for some uses. Just being able to eliminate camera movement in one axis would be/is helpful; the crosses struts of the legs would likely stop up-and-down and left-to-right camera movement...I think this might easily be better than a monopod --provided it is used 100 percent ideally.


----------



## davholla (Apr 24, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Looking at it, I think that a telescoping bipod of this type WOULD offer a fair degree of camera support, and at a low,low price! I think it might be better than a monopod for some uses. Just being able to eliminate camera movement in one axis would be/is helpful; the crosses struts of the legs would likely stop up-and-down and left-to-right camera movement...I think this might easily be better than a monopod --provided it is used 100 percent ideally.


Thanks for that - you are the only person who thinks it might be a good idea - apart from me.


----------



## Designer (Apr 24, 2017)

davholla said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at it, I think that a telescoping bipod of this type WOULD offer a fair degree of camera support, and at a low,low price! I think it might be better than a monopod for some uses. Just being able to eliminate camera movement in one axis would be/is helpful; the crosses struts of the legs would likely stop up-and-down and left-to-right camera movement...I think this might easily be better than a monopod --provided it is used 100 percent ideally.
> ...


Me, too!  Actually, your example appears to be two individual sticks, which is how many people walk/hike.  I tried to read where it claimed that the two sticks would actually function as two separate sticks, but I could not find anything about that feature.  

Additionally, I would use the sticks (together) for nearly any long shot, not just for macro.  Two sticks that already are at the correct length to support my lens are probably way faster than stopping, unslinging my backpack, setting up my tripod, and then packing it all back again before continuing.  Your post has given me something to keep on the lookout for.  Thank you.


----------



## davholla (Apr 24, 2017)

Designer said:


> davholla said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


Wait a couple of weeks for my review before you buy it.


----------



## deeky (May 9, 2017)

Yeah, I'm late, but had a conversation about these this weekend.  I was using a monopod to stabilize the camera while shooting video of my daughter's dance recital.  It works fine for that, but I have struggled using it for macro as I still wobble in and out.  With the narrow dof and longer exposure times, I've just struggled. 

My bil mentioned his monopod like this one with feet.  Very portable, light, and can be free standing.  I'd like to play with his first, but I'm certainly intrigued.


----------

